# DDOS 7/15/2022



## Dr. Geronimo (Jul 15, 2022)

Who did we piss off now?


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jul 15, 2022)

Who didn't we?


----------



## IKOL (Jul 15, 2022)

All the same actorsi
Janke funky house
The Church of Near
Guntlings
Tommy Tooter have actually hired the botnet (but, why...)
Glowniggers from CIA, FBI, Soros' personal dick sucking squad
Russian feds (I'd bet on them but roskompozor are pozzed incompetent retards)
DPS (why would he..)
Lowtax (straight from hell)
you mom (be honest, you've expected this one)
Null's dopplegagner, Poon

.... There are, like, billions of possible answers.


----------



## rexas texas_ (Jul 15, 2022)

the monkeyfuckers


----------



## Null (Jul 15, 2022)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 15, 2022)

i need to blame someone for not being able to access a gossip site for cripplingly autistic adults who are terminally online

-throws dart at dartboard-

lizardpeople it is!


----------



## Slav Power (Jul 15, 2022)

As usual it's someone from the UK. The dole payment in the UK is set for 15th and that's when the DDoS happened. Pretty much every time a DDoS happens it's right when the UK pays out the tugboat. May be Vordrak, may be some other autist, who knows.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jul 15, 2022)

DDOS protection money kicked in and we can keep shitposting. BASED.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 15, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> As usual it's someone from the UK. The dole payment in the UK is set for 15th and that's when the DDoS happened. Pretty much every time a DDoS happens it's right when the UK pays out the tugboat. May be Vordrak, may be some other autist, who knows.


you're ruining the fun of guessing who it is. STOP IT


----------



## LaxerBRO (Jul 15, 2022)

What troon are we accused of killing now?


----------



## Lurker (Jul 15, 2022)

LaxerBRO said:


> What troon are we accused of killing now?


the question is which troon _haven't _we killed?


----------



## Pat Fried Rice (Jul 15, 2022)

Lurker said:


> the question is which troon _haven't _we killed?


I dunno, apparently we’re not as good as we think, considering byuu’s still alive.


----------



## dumbledore (Jul 15, 2022)

> We are CIA.
> We are Legion.
> We do not Forgive.
> We do not Forget.


> EXPECT US!


lmao


----------



## Lurker (Jul 15, 2022)

Pork Fried Rice said:


> I dunno, apparently we’re not as good as we think, considering byuu’s still alive.


shh no one must know we failed


----------



## ThatsMyDog (Jul 15, 2022)

Return to Monke


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 15, 2022)

On movie night? Absolute sociopaths


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 15, 2022)

15 of the month is when British people get their social security wire. just saying.


----------



## IKOL (Jul 15, 2022)

Null said:


> It doesn't matter.


Okay it was Null.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jul 15, 2022)

LaxerBRO said:


> What troon are we accused of killing now?



Moses, Jesus, Mohammed, pick your poison.


----------



## blackfungus (Jul 15, 2022)

inb4 literally half of cloudflare's ddos revenue is coming from this site


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jul 15, 2022)

Justtocheck said:


> 15 of the month is when British people get their social security wire. just saying.


Britbongs are such lame cuck island faggots. Giving out bennies on certain dates of the month. America does that shit based on alphabetical order. No one has had to worry about going to the grocery store over here in the US on the first of the month in 22 years.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 15, 2022)

Null said:


> It doesn't matter.


I don't know man, it does kind of matter because I would like to know what they are upset about so I can go out of my way to do it more. Whose deadname should I be spamming?


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Jul 15, 2022)

Fascist Frederick said:


> I don't know man, it does kind of matter because I would like to know what they are upset about so I can go out of my way to do it more. Whose deadname should I be spamming?



You make a very good point.


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Jul 15, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> Null's dopplegagner, Poon


Hah!


----------



## K-Hole (Jul 15, 2022)

Null said:


> It doesn't matter.



There is only one thing you should know
We are better than the best of them
We are better than the rest of them
Our garden continues to grow
While their beast slouches slowly to bethlehem

Their centre can not hold
But ours continually unfolds
In to a new blossoming thing
They can not behold, have no bell to ring
Destruction of the good, the only song they sing

For whom the bell tolls
Is not a thing they think
They do not question why
They only seek to sink
Everything they can - they really have no plan

So deeper down they go
Into darkness most don't know
Looking for the light
But too afraid to fight
Like a rat who knows how much tail it can show

So only know one thing
We are legion, led by Kings
Mighty for the fight, Born out from the night
They can not keep us down
They can not make us drown

For we know what is right
Forged in fire, set in sight
Knowing what's to come
We wait till dawn is done
And in that moment, the hawk released to flight

Another battle done
More soon will surely come
But that is quite alright
We were born only to fight
As others take our place, our kin will win this race

As many went before
As thy will, will be done
We do not question why
Only lead with our reply
We do more than merely try

So come the place, the hour
The bell that rings the tower
The bow that shoots the dove
As below, well, so above
This is the prayer that we shall sing, knowing mercy, led by Kings

And when it's time to go
The wind will lift the Crow
Up in to deeper space
With a little fury, but also with some grace
And thy will, it will be done, and all words will become none

_It doesn't matter_
No it don't
This story has been told
And now that it is done
It's time to think of what's to come

The battle is fore not aft
The future is not the past
And no one is so dumb
As to think this song is sung
So take another drink, and if you can, don't sink

There is no rhyme in this song
The meter is all wrong
And I really do not know
Why I have gone on so long
But I guess the joke's on you if you made it this far through!

_It doesn't matter_
No it don't
And really that's all you need to know
When all is said and done
Rack 'em up and pour another one

Rack 'em up and pour another one...


----------



## I am vomit (Jul 15, 2022)

Monkeys.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jul 15, 2022)

Everytime this happens people speculate and from the bits and pieces I've gathered from Null's streams and statements its usually some random guy nobody even knows in some random bumfuck area who is very mentally ill.


----------



## gmax alcremie (Jul 15, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> America does that shit based on alphabetical order. No one has had to worry about going to the grocery store over here in the US on the first of the month in 22 years.


For food stamps, it's actually done by the last digit of your social security number, corresponds with the day of the month. idk about retard benefits, maybe those are the alphabetical order one, but I do know they don't stretch it out 9 days like they should. 

And yes I know no one actually cares.


----------



## Amphotericin B (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyone defective enough to be mad at a message board would jerk off to the idea of us trying to guess who they are. It’s best to not acknowledge them. They’re all Agents of Faggotry.


----------



## Geranium (Jul 16, 2022)

I lol’d. Rules out my pet troons too.


----------



## derpherp2 (Jul 17, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> Monkeys.


Fuckssake that rabbit hole was horrifying.
But yeah that might be it, considering they doxxxxxxxxxxxed another site apparently.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 17, 2022)

sour cream said:


> For food stamps, it's actually done by the last digit of your social security number, corresponds with the day of the month. idk about retard benefits, maybe those are the alphabetical order one, but I do know they don't stretch it out 9 days like they should.
> 
> And yes I know no one actually cares.


Not everywhere.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jul 17, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> As usual it's someone from the UK. The dole payment in the UK is set for 15th and that's when the DDoS happened. Pretty much every time a DDoS happens it's right when the UK pays out the tugboat. May be Vordrak, may be some other autist, who knows.





Justtocheck said:


> 15 of the month is when British people get their social security wire. just saying.


This isn't true. I haven't had recourse to use social security for over a decade, but I know people who do. You get paid relative to the day you made your claim.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 17, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> The dole payment in the UK is set for 15th and that's when the DDoS happened.


Not true. The order and date is based on your national insurance number. Most bennies pay out near the end of the month, whereas universal credit, living allowance, and some disability benefits usually pay out on or near the 1st. There's no single tugboat date to point at.


----------



## Gamercat (Jul 17, 2022)

hoes mad


----------



## Hepativore (Jul 17, 2022)

Pardon my ignorance, but how do these DDoS attacks keep getting by our defenses? It seems that every time we enact new ones in the aftermath of the most recent DDoS wave, another one comes along and still gets through a month or two later. Is it because our protections against this sort of thing can only do so much?


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 17, 2022)

Fascist Frederick said:


> I don't know man, it does kind of matter because I would like to know what they are upset about so I can go out of my way to do it more. Whose deadname should I be spamming?



Spam them all.


----------



## Shining Wit (Jul 17, 2022)

Geranium said:


> View attachment 3497454
> I lol’d. Rules out my pet troons too.


Personally, I miss the Mio Honda edit that used to be on the downpage


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Jul 17, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do these DDoS attacks keep getting by our defenses? It seems that every time we enact new ones in the aftermath of the most recent DDoS wave, another one comes along and still gets through a month or two later. Is it because our protections against this sort of thing can only do so much?


From my understanding a DDoS attack is basically simulating traffic to overwhelm servers by basically making fake requests to access the server or whatever. The types vary and it depends on a lot of variables. If someone is pissed enough at Null or the farms in general they could either get a lot of bots or vary how they send the attack. There are a few types of DDoS attacks that people generally do.

Null has explained a few of them when it's happened. Like when that chick was grooming Chris-chan to kill himself and her fed father allegedly used a hybrid method of attacks. @ Null if you're more curious after researching it yourself. I'm sure Null will actually be interested in explaining it.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 17, 2022)

Shining Wit said:


> Personally, I miss the Mio Honda edit that used to be on the downpage


Here you go:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 17, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> Monkeys.




It's MA'AMKEY.



Tacitus Kilgore said:


> Britbongs are such lame cuck island faggots. Giving out bennies on certain dates of the month. America does that shit based on alphabetical order. No one has had to worry about going to the grocery store over here in the US on the first of the month in 22 years.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jul 17, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do these DDoS attacks keep getting by our defenses? It seems that every time we enact new ones in the aftermath of the most recent DDoS wave, another one comes along and still gets through a month or two later. Is it because our protections against this sort of thing can only do so much?


Cloudflare isn't immune to hiring programmer sock types, and while I doubt they'd put their power jobs at risk overtly, a casual comment in a discord can go a long way .... 

Just sayin.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Jul 17, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> programmer sock types


@CrunkLord420  Is now the CEO of Cloudflare.


----------



## Hepativore (Jul 17, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> Cloudflare isn't immune to hiring programmer sock types, and while I doubt they'd put their power jobs at risk overtly, a casual comment in a discord can go a long way ....
> 
> Just sayin.


Sigh. These trannies and tranny-chasers should go back to beating each other off on Tumblr and Reddit. They already have most social media platforms willing to suck on their unclits and neopeens for validation, so why can they not let us have our own little internet treehouse?


----------



## El Goblina (Jul 17, 2022)

Null said:


> It doesn't matter.


Thread theme


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jul 17, 2022)

dak said:


> Thread theme


Sadly I was thinking more Del Amitri.


----------



## TracdacianTortoise (Jul 17, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> Cloudflare isn't immune to hiring programmer sock types, and while I doubt they'd put their power jobs at risk overtly, a casual comment in a discord can go a long way ....
> 
> Just sayin.


If I recall correctly, the DDOS protection provider for KiwiFarms is not Cloudflare. Perhaps that’s changed, but last I checked it wasn’t.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jul 18, 2022)

sour cream said:


> For food stamps, it's actually done by the last digit of your social security number, corresponds with the day of the month. idk about retard benefits, maybe those are the alphabetical order one, but I do know they don't stretch it out 9 days like they should.
> 
> And yes I know no one actually cares.


I heard something like that but wasn't sure. I remember being a kid in the 90's and hearing people talk about avoiding going to grocery stores on the 1st week of the month because back then that's when everyone would get their welfare bennies. The grocery stores would be packed and have long lines at checkouts.


----------



## Homofascism (Jul 18, 2022)

Downtime hasn’t been bad at all, been able to access the site whenever I’ve tried. That’s what you get when you have to choose between your monthly supply of estrogen or paying a pajeet to DDoS the farms.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jul 18, 2022)

DoS-ing a specific lolcow thread, eh?  Not that it matters of course, but I’m curious which thread it was.

BTW, site performance has been excellent for me the last 12+ hours, so that’s good news.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jul 18, 2022)

Damn niggers are back. Who left the watermelon out?


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 18, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> View attachment 3503208
> DoS-ing a specific lolcow thread, eh?  Not that it matters of course, but I’m curious which thread it was.
> 
> BTW, site performance has been excellent for me the last 12+ hours, so that’s good news.


Same here; making such a specific statement as this leads me to believe this is just the latest part of an ongoing argument.

Ditto on performance; your blood, sweat and tears put into this here thing are bearing fruit, Jersh.


----------



## Hepativore (Jul 18, 2022)

AnimuGinger said:


> Damn niggers are back. Who left the watermelon out?


Do they like cantaloupe and honeydew as well, or just _Citrullus_ type melons?

I once had a melanistically-endowed coworker who thought that something was wrong with my watermelon I was cutting into pieces for lunch because it was yellow inside instead of red.

Anyway, back on topic, the troons are back. I guess they took a break from their dilation sessions to get back to DDoSing us again.

It is about as effective at trying to swordfight with a fart on their part.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jul 19, 2022)

So any idea who has been attacking the site?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 23, 2022)

Dude Ukraine said:


> So any idea who has been attacking the site?


Whoever it was is now being sodomized by a rotating cyber-banana it seems.


----------

